# Magical Express Question



## jancpa (Dec 5, 2014)

Does Magical Express cover transportation from one DVC resort to another DVC resort the following week?  How does that work?  Thank you in advance for any information.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 5, 2014)

Not Magical Express per se, but you can use a combination of the internal bus system (to move people) and bell services (to move luggage).


----------



## Myxdvz (Dec 5, 2014)

There is no DVC to DVC transportation for people, unless they're resorts that share buses already like BWV, BCV, YC.

But the luggages ARE taken cared off by CMs.  You check out from resort #1, leave your luggage with Bell Services and tell them you're moving to resort #2 and they WILL move it to resort #2.

For us, we always plan the switch day of a Split Stay to be a park day.  We check out, drop our luggage to baggage services, go to the parks using ME. And then go to resort #2 using ME for check in/keys, and by that time our luggages are normally with resort #2's bell services.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 5, 2014)

> There is no DVC to DVC transportation for people, unless they're resorts that share buses already like BWV, BCV, YC.


One can always connect...


----------



## rfc0001 (Dec 5, 2014)

jancpa said:


> Does Magical Express cover transportation from one DVC resort to another DVC resort the following week? How does that work? Thank you in advance for any information.



 Which resort to which resort?  Some specific options exist in addition to those already mentioned.



Myxdvz said:


> There is no DVC to DVC transportation for people, unless they're resorts that share buses already like BWV, BCV, YC.
> 
> But the luggages ARE taken cared off by CMs. You check out from resort #1, leave your luggage with Bell Services and tell them you're moving to resort #2 and they WILL move it to resort #2.
> 
> For us, we always plan the switch day of a Split Stay to be a park day. We check out, drop our luggage to baggage services, go to the parks using ME. And then go to resort #2 using ME for check in/keys, and by that time our luggages are normally with resort #2's bell services.


BTW, I think you mean Disney Transportation busses not ME unless you are taking your luggage all the way to the airport on ME then back on ME


----------



## Myxdvz (Dec 5, 2014)

rfc0001 said:


> BTW, I think you mean Disney Transportation busses not ME unless you are taking your luggage all the way to the airport on ME then back on ME


Yes, you are right.  Though in my head, all transpo is ME and all employees are CMs


----------



## jancpa (Dec 6, 2014)

From Old Key West to Saratoga Springs with luggage!


----------



## rfc0001 (Dec 7, 2014)

Myxdvz said:


> Yes, you are right. Though in my head, all transpo is ME and all employees are CMs


Yep, just didn't want anyone else to get confused 


jancpa said:


> From Old Key West to Saratoga Springs with luggage!


Those resorts are close enough shouldn't take long for bell services to transfer, but if you want to take a small bag with anything you need until your luggage arrives (e.g. swimsuits, beach towels, etc.), or just looking for options to get there you have 4:


Take Disney Bus Service from SSR to DD & back to OKW. Buses are probably 5 min. from SSR and 10 min. to OKW. Keep in mind luggage isn't allowed , but if a small bag fits in your lap I don't see it being a problem.
Take Disney Water Transportation from SSR to DD & back to OKW. Boat rides are 20 min each way plus walking to/from boat dock. Same luggage restrictions -- may be more strict since space is limited on boat.
Walking trail -- *if* you would enjoy a nice leisurely stroll, there is a 1.5 mile walking path from SSR to OKW
A taxi would be a good option if you want to take all of your luggage since it's only 1.5 miles so wouldn't be expensive.


----------



## Myxdvz (Dec 7, 2014)

jancpa said:


> From Old Key West to Saratoga Springs with luggage!


Here's what I would do if I were you (following the Park Day strategy).  

1.  At 11am, check out of OKW, leave bags with Bell Services (tell them you're moving to SSR).
2.  Take the boat from OKW to DD.  It stops at SSR.
3.  Get off at SSR.  Check in so you can get your keys if available, or have them text you if not.  
4.  Get bus from SSR to Park/DTD to spend the day.  Wait for your text message that your room is ready.  Or you can spend your day at the SSR pools.


----------



## jancpa (Dec 10, 2014)

Thank you for all the great suggestions.


----------

